# 6 weeks of EVO ownership and 6 new mods to match!



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Fitted some Evo VIII tail lights a few weeks ago with the help of a good friend. Not had any decent weather to take any pictures til today.

Some of my other mods are visible....well, one in particular


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

You forgot this one, Stu...

Some people will do anything to eke out an extra couple of horsepower......


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

Very nice mate ;D ;D, I'm definatley looking in the evo direction after this stint of tt ownership, I just love the evo8.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

It looks the biz Stu - a very mean-looking beasty.

So come on then, what are the other 5 mods?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I was wondering the very same ???



> It looks the biz Stu - a very mean-looking beasty.
> 
> So come on then, what are the other 5 mods?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> It looks the biz Stu - a very mean-looking beasty.
> 
> So come on then, what are the other 5 mods?


Just had a look at those pics again - which don't look as suitable as when you see them in the flesh.....before I fitted them I was a tad dubious to say the least and TBH the pics don't do them justice - in the flesh, with a black coloured car, it really cleans up the lines and it looks a bit more sharper now IMO.

As a comparison, here's what they looked like when we got halfway:










Regarding the mods.....well...there's the:

Mats  ;D 










Gear knob..........










The other 4 fall into what Xtreme spent 4 days working on....induction, downpipe, conrod bolts and a 3" straight through exhaust....Reves....you have mail!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I think I prefer the original lights - the new ones possibly a tad Max Ned.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> I think I prefer the original lights - the new ones possibly a tad Max Ned.


Me too, although I was thinking Vauxhall Corsa Lexus. 

I do like the sound of the induction/exhaust mods though.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Me too, although I was thinking Vauxhall Corsa Lexus. Â
> 
> I do like the sound of the induction/exhaust mods though.


Fair point which is why I made my point earlier- the pics don't do them justice but hey, cars are subjective - if everyone agreed it'd be a boring place!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

> Fair point which is why I made my point earlier- the pics don't do them justice but hey, cars are subjective - if everyone agreed it'd be a boring place!


Too true, think you have made a good choice overall
especially in black, all the local ones seem to be yellow, not very stealthy.

Do you get more people "trying it on" than you did with the TT ?

Have you been on a track with it yet ?


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Do you get more people "trying it on" than you did with the TT ?


It's the exact reverse GCP. Everyone backs off! Must be thge ironing/picnic board on the back!

Previously with the TT I had everyone from Saxo drivers to Honda CTR's to WRX drivers wanting a go......

NOW....it's a different story - Scooby drivers don't want to know despite on guy with an "Apache" Scooby - all stickered up "555" stylee...... "just" in case anyone thinks he was Colin McRae [smiley=clown.gif] 
He overtook 4 cars in a row through a 40mph limit (twat)including me and after they all turned off at a junction and I got up behind him, he decided, when we got onto a derestricted dual carriageway _"nah....driving fast and overtaking everyone was cool 30 seconds ago but not anymore so I'll drive like a granny"_

So......the ONLY people who have had a go are:

A Yellow 355 and.....
A black M3.

Both of whom were despatched...not night and day but enough for some respect!







....partly because it was wet and partly because there were corners leading onto long straights.

Kindly though I had a thumb up [smiley=thumbsup.gif] from the 355 driver and then a derogatory







from thew M3 driver at the next set of lights so we went again and I got a begrudging http://www.lancerregister.com/images/smilies/shrug.gif and a semi ackowledgement before he swerved off at a gazillion miles an hour through a 40 limit.











> Have you been on a track with it yet ?


Not yet..........but plenty planned including this Isle of Man trip if it ever gets off the ground and if everyone else doesn't mind me coming!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

> Not yet..........but plenty planned including this Isle of Man trip if it ever gets off the ground and if everyone else doesn't mind me coming!


It is off the ground


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

what sort of bhp/torque/0-60/30-70 times you getting out of it Stu? Any ideas?

Sounds like it's fair rapid, judging by the words 'dispatched' and '355' in the same sentence. Wouldn't be my choice of car but I can see why you like it and apprently they go like shit of a shovel!! Good on ya!

Cheers

James


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> what sort of bhp/torque/0-60/30-70 times you getting out of it Stu? Â Any ideas?
> 
> Sounds like it's fair rapid, judging by the words 'dispatched' and '355' in the same sentence. Â Wouldn't be my choice of car but I can see why you like it and apprently they go like shit of a shovel!! Good on ya!
> 
> ...


Not sure yet....going to an RR day on saturday. On the basis that the "stock" 276 is a gentleman's agreement with the jap government and stock VII's have been RR'd at 300bhp.......with me adding induction kit, downpipe, straight through exhaust and boost up to 1.4bar I can only imagine the difference........340bhp anyone? ;D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Was that you on the way to Gatwick last sunday Stu?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

BTT


----------

